# How old is MY 22 WSM



## danbono (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi All New member here. Just picked up a used 22 WSM cooker, I'm trying to find out how old it is? I don't see any numbers or letters regarding the date. What would be the best way to determine it's age?

Needs a little TLC and it would be ready to go.Here is a pic don't know if it helps.

Thanks Dan













DSC03657.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 22, 2016


----------



## wade (Jun 22, 2016)

Unless they have been replaced you will find the date code stamped onto the vents in the charcoal bowl. Since the WSM was first introduced for the 1981 model year, most of the oldest cookers have a C date code, but a few have a B date code and even fewer have no date code whatsoever. Uncoded Weber smokers are probably the result of manufacturing errors or they may be pre-production models.

If you do find the code on the bottom damper then you can check out the date here http://virtualweberbullet.com/wsmage.html


----------



## tropics (Jun 22, 2016)

Dan I can't help with the age. There is a place not to far from you has every replacement part,Modern Propane ( google it) 

Richie


----------



## danbono (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Tropics  Been there. Having left over Picanha/pepper steak tonite. Boy the Picanha was sooo tender.I'll be using again!! 

Dan


----------



## danbono (Jun 22, 2016)

Wade said:


> Unless they have been replaced you will find the date code stamped onto the vents in the charcoal bowl. Since the WSM was first introduced for the 1981 model year, most of the oldest cookers have a C date code, but a few have a B date code and even fewer have no date code whatsoever. Uncoded Weber smokers are probably the result of manufacturing errors or they may be pre-production models.
> 
> If you do find the code on the bottom damper then you can check out the date here http://virtualweberbullet.com/wsmage.html


Unless they have been replaced you will find the date code stamped onto the vents in the charcoal bowl?

Hi Are you talking about the charcoal ring? So far I haven't seen any numbers or letters. will check more closely.


tropics said:


> Dan I can't help with the age. There is a place not to far from you has every replacement part,Modern Propane ( google it)
> 
> Richie


Thx  Richie I've been there looking at the WSM's..


----------



## danbono (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks The letters were on the bottom vents AH, now off to make out the code. AH =2014 if I got it right..Wow looks much older then that. Must have been used alot.

Dan


----------



## danbono (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi All On the 22" WSM where does the water pan sit. Mine looks like it sits right on top of the charcoal ring, on some vedio's looks like there are brackets for the water pan to sit,makes adding charcoal easy, if it sits on the ring adding charccoal will be a MPIA.

Thx Dan


----------



## tropics (Jun 23, 2016)

DanBono said:


> Hi All On the 22" WSM where does the water pan sit. Mine looks like it sits right on top of the charcoal ring, on some vedio's looks like there are brackets for the water pan to sit,makes adding charcoal easy, if it sits on the ring adding charccoal will be a MPIA.
> 
> Thx Dan


Dan my 18.5 has a bracket the pan sits on,there are 2 tabs on the bottom 1 for the pan the other for the small grate.

Richie

Here is a pic of mine 













100_4037.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 23, 2016


----------



## danbono (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi All Just checked my 22" and the water sits of the charcoal ring,it is going to be a problem "IF" I have to add charcoal, also would it effect the airflow?

I guess I can go without the pan or put it on lower grate..I'd like to an overnite low n slow at 225* 

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Guys thanks for the fast replies.Think I got it now..The lower grill is right on top of the water pan, right?
Went into the garage and sure enough the water pan is sitting on the bracket. How did I miss that???
Boy it's tough getting old.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Thanks Again DanB
PS My water pan measures 18 3/4". Thought I might have gotten the wrong water pan!!


----------



## dward51 (Jun 23, 2016)

Here is a generic cut-a-way of a WSM set up to smoke with a water pan and two racks for food.  I think the photo is of the 18.5" but it's the same (only a little bigger in diameter). This appears to be a WSM with the original, smaller, water pan and the newer ones have a little less room between the bottom of the pan and a full fire ring of charcoal.

Your water pan should be smaller than the 22.5" grates as there must be a gap around the outside of the water pan so the heat and smoke can flow upwards.  I don't know the dimensions of the 22.5" WSM's water pan, but if it is fitting on those tabs/brackets, it sounds like it is the right size.  The top of the water pan should be just below the lower rack when it is installed. The lower rack should not be sitting on the water pan and the lower rack should have it's own set of steps on the bracket to sit on.   Also I know in the 18.5" version the top rack is the one with the installed handles  and my lower rack did not come with handles.  I added some stainless wire to make two handles on mine, but mine is a 2005 model so that may have changed in the re-design for the 22.5" version.













wsm_cutaway.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jun 23, 2016






Edit......

Found another photo of a cut-a-way 22.5" WSM.  So this should be pretty accurate for your model













18cutaway.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jun 23, 2016


----------



## danbono (Jun 24, 2016)

dward51 said:


> Here is a generic cut-a-way of a WSM set up to smoke with a water pan and two racks for food.  I think the photo is of the 18.5" but it's the same (only a little bigger in diameter). This appears to be a WSM with the original, smaller, water pan and the newer ones have a little less room between the bottom of the pan and a full fire ring of charcoal.
> 
> Your water pan should be smaller than the 22.5" grates as there must be a gap around the outside of the water pan so the heat and smoke can flow upwards.  I don't know the dimensions of the 22.5" WSM's water pan, but if it is fitting on those tabs/brackets, it sounds like it is the right size.  The top of the water pan should be just below the lower rack when it is installed. The lower rack should not be sitting on the water pan and the lower rack should have it's own set of steps on the bracket to sit on.   Also I know in the 18.5" version the top rack is the one with the installed handles  and my lower rack did not come with handles.  I added some stainless wire to make two handles on mine, but mine is a 2005 model so that may have changed in the re-design for the 22.5" version.
> 
> ...


Thanks I got it now. 

Hi All I'm going to fire up WSM tomorrow  I got 2 racks of BB's and a pork butt.Which grill is hotter  top or bottom?
Has any one extended the charcoal ring with expanded metal, for longer smokes?

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Jun 25, 2016)

HI All Got up at 5am to fire up the WSM..Temps are holding rock steady/289* but kind of the high side for. I would like temps 250-275. Got all the bottom vents closed top vent barely open, smoke leaking like crazy from around the lid. I think gaskets will solve that problem? No water in pan used lava rocks to help keep the temps stable.Maybe water in the pan will have kept the temps lower?

Put the 5 lb butt on 6:15 should cook fast at them temps, ribs to go on around noon.
Thanks Dan













DSC03660.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 25, 2016






This pic is when I 1st started it  Leaks calm down some after awhile, would like lower temps?













DSC03661.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 25, 2016


----------



## dward51 (Jun 25, 2016)

The leaks will also start to plug themselves after a couple of smokes.  The smoke residue will build up in those areas like it does on the inside of the smoker.  Generally you don't need gaskets for a WSM.


----------



## danbono (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi It needs something around the lid, with the vents ALL closed it is now reading 304. With all the vents closed it shouldn't be reading 304

I'm thinking of either self stick gaskets, from BBQ Gaskets, that I've used before,or RTV.

http://bbqgaskets.com/cook-chamber/lavalock/self-stick/grey-self-stick-duponttm-nomexr-gasket.html

Thanks Dan

PS This WSM was well used so I don't think any more smoking on it will close the gaps where it is leaking


----------



## danbono (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi All My 1st cook on my WSM went pretty good.For the most time it held temps pretty good, a little higher then I like.
One thing I couldn't understand, is why the temps climbed when ALL the vents were closed? After awhile when  I added the 2nd batch of KB temps skyrocketed to 350*, good thing the ribs were off. Took awhile for the coal to finish. They didn't go out they just burn done.
There must air coming from some where, the only openings I do see around the flimsy door, could that be causing the temp problems?
Smoke did leak like crazy from the lid. I have to work on that  either gaskets or RTV.
Other wise it should be good for an over night cook. Next time I just might try putting water in the pan to keep temps down to 225-250

Thanks Dan

PS The Minion method is the way to go, when I had to add coals I just threw them in and that is when temp went crazy.

PS On further inspection I see that the bottom vents don't close all the way maybe 1 hole in each has a very small pin hole openning,1/32
Could that be causing the problem with the temps?


----------



## danbono (Jun 27, 2016)

HI All WOW 171 views and not much info coming my way?? I have to get this thing figured out soon.

Maybe I should have posted in the regular forum?

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi I did find some tiny openings when I had the vents fully closed.Take a look at the pic.

Could this be causing the charcoal to keep on burning, with all the vents closed?

Did a trail run today with 3/4 chimney of Kingsford Blue. Help temps real good at 250*.

Shut all the vents 1 hr ago temps still reading 170. so air is coming in from somewhere? Or is this normal?

Thanks Dan













DSC03674.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 27, 2016


----------



## danbono (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi All Getting tired of being the only one posting here..I'm outta here..It's been fun.

Going to stick with the regular forum for now on..

Don't think this WSM forum sees much action.

Dan


----------



## jakester (Sep 30, 2016)

How much did you pay for this smoker?


----------



## danbono (Oct 1, 2016)

He wanted $100 I got it for $80.00. Why do u ask?

Dan













DSC03693.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 5, 2016


















DSC03697.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 5, 2016


----------



## jakester (Oct 24, 2016)

I was just curious. I'm looking for a used 22.5 WSM myself. By the way the turkey looks great!


----------



## danbono (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi As you can see mine was really used alot.Haven't fired it up lately to check out the vents, hope I got all the small holes closed.

If you can  find a used one go for it!! 

Dan


----------

